# does multigrain bread give you gas?



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

If so, what should I eat instead?


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Maybe u have gluten intolerance.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

No. White bread does though.

Try a different brand or different mix of grains.


----------



## joeinchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Interesting question. Evidently, it does:

Intestinal Gas Symptoms, Causes, Treatment - What causes flatulence? on MedicineNet


----------



## VBrakesAndBarEnds (Jun 24, 2012)

Just about every type of food in a diet that encourges weight loss gives me gas... In fact the better the food, the more gas I get... Its part of being healthy....


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

VBrakesAndBarEnds said:


> Just about every type of food in a diet that encourges weight loss gives me gas... In fact the better the food, the more gas I get... Its part of being healthy....


This is what I keep telling my wife but she is fed up with me  I think there is some truth to that, to a limit.

Everything I read says to go for multigrain bread over other choices. I've eliminated other known sources (milk, greek yogurt, clif bars) with some limited success but it only recently occurred to me that multigrain bread might be the problem. So now I guess I'll have to do some experimenting -- Oatmeal bread, whole grain bread, various other breads from Trader Joe's.

Sandwiches are such a staple of my diet that I want to find a substitute and avoid white bread, which I understand to be good for nothing, just empty calories.


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

I switched from multi grain bread with the seeds to a normal whole wheat bread and its a lot better. No where near the gas or stomach cramps i was getting with the multi grain.


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

Pretty much all breads are empty calories. Any of the nutrients in bread/wheat can be found elsewhere, and usually in higher quantity. 

I'd say just cut all that out for a month-six weeks and add it back in and see how you feel.


----------



## MX283 (Apr 15, 2010)

Definitely try removing gluten from your diet for several weeks and see how you do.


----------

